# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Объектив Sony 18-55mm  F/3.5-5.6 | SEL1855F35 для SONY NEX

## Йод

Недорого продам объектив Sony 18-55mm  F/3.5-5.6 - SEL1855F35 для системных камер SONY NEX E-mount.
Продаю потому что купил большой зум за большие деньги  :smileflag: 
Хороший объектив. Свою стоимость оправдывает полностью!
Цена 2400грн.
о63 6о3 68 50
Одесса, пересыл  :smileflag:

----------

